# Tom problems



## Flathead King 06

is anyone else having any problems with toms being really henned up right now...went out yesterday morning and didnt even hear a goobler on the roost... so went back out last night to watch the fields to see if anyone had been back in there scouting around and saw a tom and a hen out there picking around...but this cooling weather this week should help a little...


----------



## bigcat46

I have seen birds henned up all weekend. Later in the day is actually going to be better right now, when the hens leave to go nest. I only heard one bird yesterday morning and he was all by his lonesome on the roost I snuck in under a hundred yards from him and he came right in because I didn't hear any other hens.

You just have to find that one lonely longbeard.


----------



## BassCatcher12

not really..sunday of youth season heard about 10 different birds..had 5 Toms! come in along with 4 hens..but Gobbling like crazy.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13

No we did not really have a problem with that but they did not gobble to much when they hit the grownd but on sunday for some reason they seemed to be a little more talkitive we had some gobble till about ten in the morning. i have not herd to many hens i watched 5 gobblers get in the roost and there were only two hens but i hit my mouth call and they weer gobbling b4 the roost and when they were int he roost. i guess it matters what area your hunting.Good luck


----------



## gotwipers

how mobile can you be? Try and use the hens to get close to the tom. Do a series of excited clucks yelps and purrs and see if you get a response.


----------



## fakebait

Last two mornings did not hear one bird. I have seen lots of birds. None are talking at day break or later in morning. I had two jakes come within 50 yards but; they did not like something. They skirted off and never came closer. Then had a whole flock come up through the fields after strutting and showing full fans about 1000 yards out. That was Monday, I think the wind was moving my ground blind to much. Tuesday I set up in the lower fields where they were strutting Monday and only one hen showed up about 8:00am. wandered out to the middle of the field and turn around and went back into the woods once again no talking. I also had one of the yellow rabies planes flying back and forth over the area I was hunting most of the morning.I'am so far the only person hunting the property the last two days. Three weeks ago I snuck in before day break to check the area and had at least 6 different gobblers going off before day break as well as hens talking and all the bird made fly down calls before they hit the fields. I saw this same thing the last two years there. By the 2nd week in May the Gobblers they all start talking again. I hope this year its sooner. I took the whole week off this year and would like to close the deal by Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## harjo02

I hunted two of the larger state forests in southern Ohio today and yesterday and the only one I saw was the one I busted out of the roost by accident at 5:00am this morning.

There wasn't much pressure at one forest today, but it was silent.


----------



## Guest

It has been crazy where I been hunting. The toms will not leave the hens for ANYTHING!


----------



## hunterm

I had my daughter out for the youth hunt on Sat. morning and had 4 gobblers within a 100 yards of us. Actually had one so close I could see him in the tree. Called in 3 of the birds right after they pitched out around 7:00 am. There were hens about but the 3 seemed to like what I said. Daughter ended up taking out branches, dirt and part of a maple tree  and the birds are now a little wiser, and one in particular is very, very luck...

I had to go out of town for work on Sunday and won't get a chance to hunt till Friday, will be back in the same woodlot with some much wiser gobblers..

I also hunted KY opener and once it stopped raining didn't have any trouble finding a vocal bird. Killed a 23 lber with 11" beard.


----------



## djf8653

just got back from southern ohio about a half hour ago yesterdaythe gobblers would not shut up and within the first 45 min.we bagged two.This morning we heard nothing and did not see anything until like 5 last evening.Interesting story my friend and I went out looking for todays set up in plain clothes(blue jeans)heard a gobbler, so we sat down and made horrible calls withour mouths and called in one tom and one hen.Both came in almost silent Who needs camo!!!!.


----------



## Guest

i am not an early riser, so i never get into the woods before 8. have found (please note, i am no expert) that the gobblers get vocal after 9 or 10. maybe they are done with the hens around them and are looking for more action. i feel better about a late morning hunt. seems as though i see more birds and hear more birds after 9.


----------



## fakebait

Well went back in this morning (Wed.) Same area Birds were all talking Hens & Toms. Stayed in the upper fields again and all the birds came out in the lower fields. Strutting and gobbling hot. Talked back and forth with them for about 45 min. Birds stayed put. A different group started up through the fields saw my decoys and came over to check them out. Next year is going to be hot in that area 7 jakes and two hens. They were lucky the season is early yet. They walked right up to the decoys all confused then stood around about 5 minutes the wandered off. They were at about 15 yds. and never made me setting on a stool in the brush at the edge of the field. I didn't want to spooke them or the decoys would become ussless later. Things change fast. The rain started then everything shut down.Try again tomorrow if the rain moves out early enough.


----------



## EMRDUCKS

A Buddy And His Son, Myself And My Son Went Down To Harrison Co. On Sat. Not Mutch Gobbling Going On. On Sun Heard More Gobbling. Me And My Son Were In A Field. Had A Bird Come In Behind Us. He Must Have Seen Something He Didn't Like. And Walked Away. A While Later Saw A Tom Come Out Int The Field About 120 Yard. Full Strut. But Just Stayed By Th Wood Line And Worked His Way Away From Us. My Friend Had Jake Come Within 40 Yards. And Busted Them. Him And I Stayed Till Tues. Not Much Going On. Mon Was Windy And Only Heard A Few Gobbles. Tues Heard One Gobble And Saw One Hen. The Red Buds Wern't Even Out. No Shrooms Either. Even Though We Didn't Get Anything Had A Great Time With My Son And Friends. Will Try This Weekend. Hope I Shoot A Bird, Because There Are Some Walleyes To Catch. Good Luck


----------



## dakotaman

I've hunted the last four days and had a hell of a time. The toms have only been gobbling on the roost at first light then nothing. Complete silence Saturday and today. The one's I did hear were nowhere near the property I was hunting. A major storm came through there thursday night and things haven't been right since, lot's of blowdown etc. I'm hoping by this weekend they move back in there.


----------

